# What games do you play to build focus?



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

This is a new one on me...my older GSD, Grace, has always been incredibly focused on me (whether in training, in hanging out, whatever)...She's a little obsessive in this regard.

Now, here comes Kira....

Kira is a different kind of dog...very smart, but super independent. She has also been very slow to mature. We did a few puppy obedience classes when she was between 4.5 months and 6 months old. She did o.k. but it was evident to me that she needed time to grow up and then learn without distraction before returning to class.

Well, she is now 16 months old and she is finally showing some maturity (I swear that Grace was more mature than Kira is now when she was 6 months old!!) She is very quick to learn new things and our current project is Rally Obedience. She knows almost all of the exercises, without distraction.

We had our first class last week. It went fairly well, but her focus on me was TERRIBLE! She was incredibly interested in my fiance (my official dog holder while I work the other dog). Though I was surprised and pleased that she didn't pay much attention to the other dogs...by the end of the hour, she was responding better to me and I actually felt like she remembered I was at the end of her leash lol. So I do feel like with time it will get better, but I'd love to speed it up 

So I'd love if some of you could share some ideas you have for building focus...games, etc. would be excellent!

Thank you!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

You are talking about getting her to look at you???

Start with her just looking, mark it and reward. extend the time to 5 minutes, then add distractions.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

http://www.wagntrain.com/attention.htm

Also, to get started with unsolicited eye contact: with your dog on leash in a low-distraction area, stop walking and put her in a sit. Wait for her to look at you. Just wait. Sooner or later she will look, if for no other reason than to see WTH is going on. Then mark and reward. Walk along and do it again. It won't take long. Later, as Jeff said, add gradual distractions.

I have also started the ball rolling with a high-value treat up by my face.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

THe best, and I swear, this is something I have seen, is that if your dog looks away, you correct it and walk the opposite direction. If you do this every time, your dog does not look away......especially with a sharpened pinch.

Works like a charm though ! ! ! !


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

I think I have posted these links a dozen times. But for anyone who missed - this is the attention training I do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S224wnlt2Ps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ4SCtGFzs4 (Pup's first time with distractions)


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

Thanks everyone!

I'm off to the Michigan Rennaisance Festival in a bit, so I'll read it all over in detail later  I really apprieciate it!

We have played eye contact games, but it's just with distraction that she could care less. I'm also famous for expecting too much, too soon, but I'm definitely going to try out new ideas.

Melissa


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

Gotta wait till you get some good time under no distractions before you try the distractions, and then you have to move a bit more to keep them focused at first.......and do not expect more than 20% of what you can do with no distractions. Be sure and reward before it(the distraction) gets to her/him.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> THe best, and I swear, this is something I have seen, is that if your dog looks away, you correct it and walk the opposite direction. If you do this every time, your dog does not look away......especially with a sharpened pinch.
> 
> Works like a charm though ! ! ! !


seems like i read about this in a bill koehler book once....i've tried it (w/o the prong), and it DOES work! =;


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

Yes, that 'ol Bill, he had the moves back in the day.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

Quote Ann: 
good or bad, his methods worked. there's something to be taken from him, in spite of what Bob S. says--i still think there are dogs that just need busted sometimes. probably not more than one out of a hundred-but there ARE the boogers that need a wake-up call, and that makes them better.

i've only known one in my lifetime. but she was an awesome dog...
-----------

Bob Scott answers:
His methods did, and still do work. I just don't feel the need, anymore, to use heavy handed training methods. 
I've had dogs in the past that I felt needed to be "busted". Matter of fact, I was a very heavy handed trainer. I gew up with Koehler. Still have his books that I bought new.  Yea, I'm old! :lol:
I had one dog in particular that I would love to do over again. Even though he was very obedient, we were always in physical conflict. Looking back, he could have been at a whole different level if I know how to convince him we were having a good time. Terriers taught me that. Get heavy handed with a real terrier and the $#!+ WILL hit the fan. No need. Train them to enjoy the teamwork with you not the subservant obedience to avoid conflict.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

Sorry if I screwed up Ann's post. I hit the edit button instead of the quote button.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

I agree with what others have told you, you have to be able to get focus without distractions before you can expect it with distractions. And then introduce the distractions at a distance first, then slowly closer and increasing the intensity. In distracting situations you also need to be the most interesting thing around. If the dog is focusing to much on your fiance, ask him to move out of sight. I don't know what sort of drive levels your dog has, but if need be don't feed them that day, so they are really motivated for the food. Or don't play with them that day to build more motivation for the toy and interactions with you when it's time to train. Finally, keep it short and sweet. When doing focus work I find 4 sessions of 5 minutes each will progress my training faster than 1 20 minute session. And do it everywhere. Dog wants it's dinner, it needs to give focus first. Dog wants to go outside, look at me. Etc.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Gotta wait till you get some good time under no distractions before you try the distractions, and then you have to move a bit more to keep them focused at first.......and do not expect more than 20% of what you can do with no distractions. Be sure and reward before it(the distraction) gets to her/him.


Jeff - I think this is key for myself. She obeys all of my commands very well (with the exception of crooked fronts when distracted.) To be honest, I can't complain about her doing what I ask of her. I'm really going to work on eye contact, as I think this may solve our problem. We go to class on Wednesday, so we'll see how it goes 

Everyone - Thanks for all of your advice! It helped put things into perspective which is incredibly helpful! Sometimes I just have to throw my thoughts out there and reflect on the answers. Thanks again!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

Quote: Jeff - I think this is key for myself.

90% of all problems in training come from our inability to be consistant. This is one of the reasons I will ditch a training session if I can't get my shit together. 

I have days were it really looks like I have never trained a dog. It is that bad. However, the days that I am not all fuqqled up, I get a shitload of work done. If you catch me on one of those days, people think I am an unbelievably good dog trainer. Currently I am getting 1 out of 5 like this.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*

spitting hotdogs is a good way to get focus in the beginning too. Past that I use leash corrections.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Spitting hotdogs doesn't work real well with a dog that doesn't even try to catch them. :roll: ](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Get'm good & hungry!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

or one that spits them right back out


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who wants nasty hotdogs in their mouth? Disgusting.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> Get'm good & hungry!


Jessie has no concept of catching anything in midair. They just bounce off her head/eyeball/nose/whatever, and she sits there oblivious that anything has happened. :lol: I've discouraged going to the ground to get dropped treats, so she doesn't go after it after it bounces off her face. She's the same way with the ball - it'll bounce off her head without her even so much as trying to open her mouth to get it - but she will chase it if it's thrown or tossed away from her. 

After her embarrassing performance lastnight in the AKC obedience class I enrolled her in (mostly for socialization, but also to help me learn a few new things), I've decided that the only time she's going to get to eat is during training sessions. The little bitch wanted NOTHING to do with _any_ of the treats I had, even though her most recent meal was Friday night. She's just too danged hypersensitive to her surroundings to want to pay any attention to me or the treats. 

Didn't mean to hijack the thread. I'll shut up now! LoL


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: What games to you play to build focus?*



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> 
> 90% of all problems in training come from our inability to be consistant. This is one of the reasons I will ditch a training session if I can't get my shit together



I agree with this 100% and when I am not able to focus on my training I usually turn it into a game of retrieve using balls and call it a day. I never go on the field when I am pissed and I always try to stay pos with my dogs.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who wants nasty hotdogs in their mouth? Disgusting.


Obviously, you've never tried Hebrew National hot dogs. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Back in the day, when the hotdog thing was quite the fad, I was working with a dog trained w/out food I was really trying to get focus, and the dog would not look at me. I was getting so grossed out with the stupid hotdogs, as I thought they would be out of my mouth fairly quickly, it took forever, and now I have all this drool in my mouth, and I nearly vomited a couple of times.

However, stick those delicious things on a grill, and I am good to go. That way they do not stay in my mouth that long.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

A HUGE thank you to all who offered advice! I worked on eye contact with Kira a lot this week, along with some other exercises. She was absolutely dynamite tonight at class. The trainer even randomly commented on how focused she was tonight, compared to last week. WHOOHOO!

Overall it was a great night  My older GSD, Grace, did much better when waiting her turn...No more squeaking...whole 'nother issue there lol!


----------

